# Tianeptine is curing me!



## xxmdogxx (Jun 26, 2012)

I've had dp for 10 years hardcore. I had grey hair by the time I was 25. I'm now 27. I'm walking on a trail as I write this on my phone. I read about tianeptine a couple weeks back on a nootropics board on reddit. I've tried every any depressant under the sun and nothing has ever touched the worst symptom derealization. This past few months I was planning suicide a lot. It's just been too long with no joy or hope of getting better and being completely alone, agoraphobic and out of my mind completely.
I bought the sodium first, tianeptine sodium. It worked for anxiety but it's action is short and it's not really medicinal. Then I got the sulfate and bam... things feel real. My heart doesn't feel broke. And what was a living nightmare seems like another person. I'm really thrilled about this and I hope for the love of god some of you stubborn fucks give it a try. Much love,
Marshall


----------



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

How fast did u notice it working?


----------



## tikobird (Feb 26, 2008)

I've never heard of it. What is it? I rarely find anyone here going to a therapist who will help with the anxiety causing my DP.

There are various therapies to work on the way of thinking that made DP come about. Even though mines' chronic it can be lived with and anxiety lessened if I become less anxious and work on how to handle it. Does anyone do Acceptance and commitment therapy which includes acceptance of the problem along with mindful meditation? Even my psychiatrist advised meditation. He's been to many seminars about how it grows new neurons and stops your overthinking. Has anyone here done ACT?


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

It is an interesting one. I searched the site and while it has been mentioned before it's not really been talked about much. Hopefully the OP will come back in a few weeks/months and let us know how they are doing.


----------



## MichiganMade (Sep 26, 2018)

@ phantasm

What is Tianeptine? How could we go about testing this theory?

Mm


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

It's an antidepressant that's been prescribed in some parts of Europe for years but is unlicensed or controlled elsewhere. It acts in a different way to other antidepressants. There is some controversy over possible dependence, but it doesn't appear to be more dangerous than any other medication if not abused.

Personally I think I'll wait to see if the OP comes back at a later date with positive results before looking into it further. I think one or two others may already be planning to try it after reading his other thread. Again, hopefully they will also let us know if it helps.


----------



## DerealizedDutchie (Oct 26, 2018)

Did anyone try it?


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

I asked my GP about this and she hadn't heard of it. It isn't prescribed in the UK but is in America I believe. EDIT: it is a mu opioid agonist which induces euphoria os helps depression.

I have said for a long time that my DPD is related to physical tension and when I had a very low dose of Valium/Xanax it helped I think. But my Dr was against prescribing it long term.

Might get back on the chamomile tea, its piss weak in comparison but does mimic GABA and help relaxation. Perhaps this is why I and others have found CBD helpful as it physically relaxes you. I will send the OP a personal message as maybe he gets email notifications for them


----------



## Psyborg (Dec 23, 2018)

nice . I might try this medication too now after reading this . maybe I will replace effexor with it

would it also work if I take it only at times of need ? like every few days . because I dont want to take medication every day


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

I have tried it and i felt spacey. It works partly with as weak agonist on the mu-opiopate receptor and as a stabiliser of the NMDA receptor -so it is thought. I have read many evaluations of the drug and it is new to me that is works on the GABA receptor system. Funny, the i have never read about that .https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tianeptine


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Whoops! I normally double check these things, and the one time I dont I remember wrongly. Tiagabine is a GABA reuptake inhibitor NOT tianeptine. (I have edited the original post).

That was something that looked interesting though and someone elsewhere on the internet said it helped their PTSD/dissociation.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tiagabine


----------



## tikobird (Feb 26, 2008)

I wouldn't use any more pharmaceuticals until they were proven to help in a study. I have generalized anxiety disorder and usually the way anxious people think and obsess about their thoughts lead them to DP. These drugs won't change these thinking patterns. There's no magic pill for DP. If it begins from thought patterns coming from your early childhood therapy in changing that would help. What types of therapy have you all tried? I'm in my early 60s and finally getting some help. I used to think there was some magic pill also. That's nonsense.


----------

